# Wasserbausteine für Schwimmbereich



## yellowcat (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

wir planen ein etwas größeres Vorhaben bezgl. unseres Teiches und unter anderem wird ein Schwimmteich eingerichtet.

Nun hätten wir die Wände im eigentlichen Schwimmbereich gerne mit Steinen verkleidet, wie eine Art Trockenmauer - nur halt unter Wasser  

Wer hat eine Idee, welche Steine man am besten nehmen kann? Wir kommen aus dem Bonner Raum, vielleicht kennt ja jemand einen Steinbruch oder ein Unternehmen, die diese Steine herstellt!

Besten Dank!

Gruß
Yellow


----------



## Gisbert (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasserbausteine für Schwimmbereich*

Frag mal bei der Firma Steinzeit (Bonn-Nord) nach. Dort haben wir uns 10t Bergische Grauwacke (die ist im Vergleich zu der Grauwacke von der Ahr auch frostfest) liefern zu lassen. Der Endpreis war günstiger als direkt aus dem Bergischen Land vom Steinbruch.


----------



## Kurt (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasserbausteine für Schwimmbereich*

Servus Yellow,

ich kenne natürlich keinen Steinbruch in deiner Nähe, aber evtl ist das nützlich:
professionell werden solche Teichwandverkleidungen mit Wasserbausteinen erst geschlichtet und dann die Zwischenräume mit Kies unter speziellem Druck-Spritzverfahren verdichtet und damit gefestigt.
Das Verfahren eignet sich vor allem für einen vom Reinigungsbereich (Pflanzenfilter etc.) getrennten Schwimmbereich und dürfte wenig Pflegeaufwand mit sich bringen. 
Wichtig ist wie immer im Schwimmteich, das Wasser so nährstoffarm wie möglich zu halten. Damit werden die Fadenalgen und anderer Bewuchs auf den Steinen  etwas zurückgehalten.

Schönen Gruß vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## newman71 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasserbausteine für Schwimmbereich*

Hallo!
Schau mal in mein Album. Wir haben zum Bauen Betonsteine
mit Natursteinvorsatz verbaut.  Hat den Vorteil:
Die kommen auf Palette, sind maßhaltig und leicht zu 
verarbeiten (trotz 14 kg / Stein).
Bei weiteren Fragen: Einfach anmailen! 

Uwe


----------

